# What's your first fish caught in 2007



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

My first fish for 2007 was a 24cm bream.
Was up on the Noosa river in a hired party/bbq boat with the family and outlaws having bbq lunch and a fish for new years day. Had a berly trail going and could see good Bream in it. Flicking soft plastics and watching the placiy swim past the Breams nose and didn't have any takers.
The daughter was feeding a few ducks some bread and the bream were smashing the leftovers. I put a large pice of bread on a unweighted hook[with much protest from the wife saying "Hey that's for lunch" ] and floated it down the river and got smashed by the bream. I was on and landed me a 24cm bream. That was the only fish for the trip but had a nice few hours on the river anyway.

Have not been out in the yak yet but can't wait to land me first fish from that in 2007.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

First fish the smorning in minnamurra river 40cm flathead on sp

cheers mik


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

A little squire at Coochie. Not much happening out there today. Fish are on holidays me thinks!

RH


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

not off the yak, but a quick lash thisarvo off my locl wharf produced a fiesty little pinky - only around 24cm, but nonetheless my first fish of the year.. I hope there will be many more!


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Mine was a 52 cm bass caught at 5.45am, but not from a yak.

I hope you all have a bloody great new year, and may all you're yak trips yield many fish. 

Chris


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i managed a few bass to open 2007, 
hopefully its a very fruitful year for all of us,

bring on the fish


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Canberra has had 3 days of extreme storms ( 1m of hail etc etc ) but if it clears up in the next few days & going off my track record id say a 20cm Redfin will be on the cards ( 30cm if im lucky! )

PS - Thats some 52cm Bass <drool>


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

47cm yellabelly off the yak at somerset this morning.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Bugger-----Haven't been fishing this year. Tomorrow I hope.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

34 cm Bream caught this morning in Cowan Creek


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I caught this monster in my dads backyard (not out my kayak)
on a live poddy. 
I don't know if this is a good or bad sign of what is to come :? 
Happy new year to you all.


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

mine was a small bass at yarramundi


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey alpha, that's one nice big armful of shark bait that you've got there!!!


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

10 undersized pinkie's, 1 flathead and a Puffer Fish :shock: in Merimbula Lake.
I was fishing in the rain which was the best part of it


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Alpha: That's a big eel! Brings back memories of what I used to catch in other people's backyards until they caught me trespassing. Don't know why they got upset, they had 1,000s X acres and it wasn't me that used to light fires and burn down the bush.

Fishtales: A 52 cm bass is huge! Well done. If you had used ya yak, ya might have got a 58 cm one.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

first fish for 2007 a 43cm flatty........followed by a 63cm ..... alas on the beach and not in a yak


----------

